# Time to check your bees.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here it is Sept. nights are cooler days are shorter. From the middle of the UDA north all honey harvest should have been taken off by now. Time to let the girls put up their own winter food maybe even give them some syrup to help out, remember 2:1 ratio for fall.
Is also time to treat them with fumigillan for Creana Nosema prevention.
Watch the day time temps to make sure temps during the day will not excide 80F and treat for mites with Mite away II.
If you wrap your hives you know when you should do it. If you don't know when I like to do it when most day times highs are in the mid 50F to lower range.

I am going to experiment with a corrugated wrap this winter. This started out as a white corrugated plastic board, FF Restaurant road sign. 




 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool thanks for the tips. It's pretty hot here still and our golden rod should be popping soon. So I'll be delayed a bit but I am planning on using the mite away this fall


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just keep your eyes on the long range temps. I am sure it will cool by November there. 
Follow directions and remember to wear the respirator and nitrite gloves or rubber.

 Al


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

In September I noticed activity outside one of our hives. It looked like the hives were being attacked and the bees were were fighting. We checked the hive today and the bees are gone. No honey. Very little what I think would be brood in the bottom.

The other hive had some honey quite a bit of Honey 2 boxes worth but no Bees.

Between some of the frames that were a few bees that look like they just stopped working and froze stiff.

Thoughts?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hive #1 was week and got robbed and you didn't do any thing to help them like reducing the entrance so they could defend the hive better. So with no food any saviors moved into hive #2. Then Hive #2 just starved to death.

If you really want another answer go to the sticky thread above and go to the USDA bee lab site and follow the directions and send them a sample of the dead bees. Your taxes pay for the service.

 Al


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you. I've been looking at YouTube videos and all the examples I see show hundreds of dead bees in the hives. Mine have very few dead bees. I wonder when they left and where did they go.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They didn't leave you had a small cluster to start with.

 Al


----------

